# MAC store in Venice



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 11, 2007)

I just moved to Italy and live about an hour away from Venice and im heading to Venezia this weekend ..I notcied that the nearest mac store is in Venice... so has anyone been to the Venice store ?   IF you have been there ..do u know how to get there from the train station ? 

well maybe I can answer these questions my self after this weekend lol..but thought id ask on the off chance someone has gone there.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 13, 2007)

I was there when I visited Venice a couple of years ago. If I remember correctly, it's quite good to reach. From the train station you should take a boat down the Canale Grande and get out at Rialto stop. And from there it's really not far ... I just had a look at my old map - at Rialto station, face downwards and take the 2nd or 3rd (not entirely sure, but the name has "Carbon" in it) canal to the left and then always straight ahead, I think it leads directly to Campo San Luca, where the MAC store is. Sorry, I'm not too good at describing ways and directions, but I hope it helps a little. Oh, I just love Venice, I'm jealous that you get to live so near to it!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you so much ..will be on the hunt for it.


----------



## frostdoll (Dec 13, 2007)

In Venice MAC has a counter in a departement store called Coin (yep, like money, just a different accent). It used to be in Campo San Luca but right now they are renovating and it moved to Cannareggio Coin - VENEZIA - Cannaregio 5787 if you can read Italian you'll find on the website also opening hours for December and the map.

Just be warned that collections are released quite later than the US so if you want something just out in the US you could not find it straight away in the shop.

And, taking into account that you wrote you just moved here, be careful also about receiving cosmetics in the mail from outside Europe because customs stop parcels (and don't release them for months!) and charge quite high custom duties.


----------



## ancilla (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostdoll* 

 
_In Venice MAC has a counter in a departement store called Coin (yep, like money, just a different accent). It used to be in Campo San Luca but right now they are renovating and it moved to Cannareggio Coin - VENEZIA - Cannaregio 5787 if you can read Italian you'll find on the website also opening hours for December and the map.

Just be warned that collections are released quite later than the US so if you want something just out in the US you could not find it straight away in the shop.

And, taking into account that you wrote you just moved here, be careful also about receiving cosmetics in the mail from outside Europe because customs stop parcels (and don't release them for months!) and charge quite high custom duties._

 
I wish I read this before I left for Italy! the MAC website doesn't say anything about them having moved it. 

oh well, now I know! thanks for the info!


----------



## frostdoll (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ancilla* 

 
_I wish I read this before I left for Italy! the MAC website doesn't say anything about them having moved it. _

 
I don't know about other countries but italian locations aren't updated very often on the MAC website. Until some months ago it still listed counters closed for years and now it's missing at least one shop that has been open for two years (in Bologna).


----------

